# Problem uploading file



## John Knox (Sep 17, 2009)

I've tried uploading a word document on this site, and I thought I got it to work. Here is a link.

When I go to click on the document to view it, I get the webpage cannot be found message. 

Any ideas what I've done wrong here?

Thanks for any help.

EDIT: Removed link


----------

